# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  AS bei GS 3+4 in Rebiopsie fortsetzen?

## klaus11

Hallo,

Klaus, 63 Jahre, 185 cm, 89 kg. Hatte hier ca. 1 Jahr auf dem Forum pausiert, AS gemacht, Details siehe unten ebenso wie Fortschreibung:

Historie:

Seit ca. 20 Jahren regelmäßige PSA-Kontrolle, langsam ansteigend von 2,2 auf 3,5, in den letzten 5 Jahren Richtung 4,5.
1-2020: 9,9, fPSA 2,62, Ratio 26,46, PHI 22,25,
Entschluß: 2-2020 mpMRT: suspekte Läsion unklarer Ätiologie im rechten Lappen, trans. Zone, 16x12 mm, umliegendes Gewebe, Organe, Lymphknoten unauffällig,
gleichzeitig PSA 4,3, fPSA 1,07, Ratio 24,83, PHI 32,59
Entschluß: PSA-Kontrolle 6-20, Ergebnis 7,23, fPSA 1,56, Ratio 21,58, PHI 29,11, DRU stets unauffällig.
Entschluß: TRUS Biopsie 28.07.20

Ergebnis:
1 von 14 Stanzen maligne, azinäres Adenokarzinom, unter 50 Prozent, Lokalisation re. Lappen, Nadellänge 12 mm, GS 3+3.
In den sonstigen Stanzen einige azinäre Bereiche mit Atrophie ohne Anzeichen von Malignität.
Immunhistologie der pos. Stanze:
AMACR - 13H4: 2+
CK HMW - 34BE12: 0
p63 -4A4: 0

Bewertung durch urologisch-onkologische Kommission am onk. Zentrum:
very low risk, pT1c, GS 6
Schriftliche Empfehlung:
Radiotherapie ODER RPE gemäß Patientenpräferenz, Brachytherapie wg. Größe der Prostata nicht indiziert. AS wurde nicht angesprochen.

Niedergel. Urologe - eher defensiv und konservativ eingestellt - sprach AS nur kurz an, schließt sich der o.a. Empfehlung an, meinte, wenn ich Ü70 wäre, müsste man nichts machen...


Meine Entscheidung: AS





*Jan.-Febr. 2022 UPDATE:*

Nach MRT Fusionsbiopsie. Tumorverdächtiges Areal von 4 auf 6 mm gewachsen laut MRT in 2 Jahren seit 1. MRT.

16 Proben genommen, davon 4 aus verdächtigem Areal, davon 1 zu 20 Prozent mit azinärem Adenomkarc. infiltriert. Ohne angioinvasive oder perineurale Ausbreitung.
Rest ohne bösartige Strukturen, eine Probe aus dem rechten Lappen - also dem sonst unauffälligen Areal - allerdings mit hochgradiger PIN - präkanzerös.
GS der positiven Probe 3+4.

Tastbef. neg., PSA stark schwankend zwischen 4 und 9,5.

Frage für mich jetzt: Kann ich mit AS weitermachen?  Urologe ist hierzu eher skeptisch und tendiert zum Eingreifen, skeptisch war er aber auch schon 2020.

Wenn Eingriff, dann präferiere ich Radiochirurgie. Protect-Studie belegt mindestens gleiche Wirksamkeit und Überlebenszeit mit geringerem Nebenwirkungen. Ist das noch aktueller Wissensstand?

Zudem hat sich die Präzision der RT seit der Protect-Studie 2012 stark verbessert.

Urol. schlägt Cyberknife vor, weil noch präziser. Aber auch da natürlich Neben- und Folgewirkungen nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich.

Deswegen ist AS für mich noch im Rennen.

Danke für Meinungen, Anregungen, Erfahrungen usw.



*â*

----------


## Georg_

Ein Gleason score ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Man hat festgestellt, dass Pathologen die gleiche Probe zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten anders klassifizieren. Du hast nach wie vor sehr wenig Krebs und kannst meiner Meinung nach mit AS weitermachen. Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst, aber Prof. Hadaschik in Essen würde dir das auch sagen. https://medecon.ruhr/2021/02/prof-bo...hen-forschung/

Du sprichst von Radiochirurgie, so bezeichnet man die Bestrahlung mit Cyberknife. Das übliche ist IMRT-Bestrahlung und keine Radiochirurgie. Bevor du Brachytherapie ausschließt, sprich nochmal mit einem Strahlentherapeuten, der auch Brachytherapie anbietet. Die Bewertung der Kommission erscheint mir schlecht, AS hätte auf jeden Fall angesprochen werden müssen. Nur das wäre leitliniengerecht gewesen. Ich glaube die Ärzte hatten schon einen 48 Stunden-Dienst hinter sich.

----------


## MartinWK

Was für ein 3+4 ist das denn  (Prozente)?

----------


## klaus11

Hallo Georg, danke für Deine Antwort. Hatte jetzt ein paar Tage Auszeit genommen. Brachytherapie wurde von der onkol. Kommission schon nach der ersten Biopsie wegen des großen Volumens - 66 ml - der Prostata ausgeschlossen. Hatte darüber auch etwas gelesen, dass das dann in der Tat ein Problem und nicht sinnvoll ist. Das Nichterwähnen der AS nach der 1. Biopsie hat mich geärgert, war u.a deswegen jetzt zur zweiten Biopsie an einem anderen KH, dort sagte mir der Urologe, dass ich innerhalb eines halben Jahres doch etwas machen sollte, also keine Hektik, aber eben doch aktiv werden. Er regte Cyberknife an wegen des kleinen Tumors. Ich habe in 2 Wochen einen Termin bei dem Cyberknife-Radiologen und werde dessen Meinung in meine Entscheidung einfließen lassen. Hatte dann einen Prof. per Mail kontaktiert, der an AS-Studien teilnimmt. Er meinte, mit 3+4 kann man AS weitermachen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bricht etwa die Hälfte AS früher oder später ab, entweder wegen Nichterfüllung der Kriterien oder aus eigenen psych. Gründen. D.h., ich bin mir schon bewusst, dass auch bei mir eine Änderung der Befunde ein Handeln notwendig machen kann. Die Frage ist, ob das jetzt schon der Fall ist. Momentan neige ich zur Fortsetzung der AS, Rebiopsie dann in einem Jahr.

----------


## klaus11

Hallo Martin, danke auch für Deine Frage. Der mir vorliegende Laborbericht enthält keine Aufteilung der Anteile 3 und 4. Insgesamt eine Probe von 10mm Tiefe zu 20 Prozent positiv, also 2 mm. Meinst Du, dass die genaue Kenntnis der Prozentzahlen entscheidend ist? Ich muss ja sehen, dass die Einteilung bzw. Zuordnung zu 3 oder 4 einen großen subjektiven Beurteilungsanteil hat - dies ist ja dann zwangsläufig für die prozentuale Gewichtung genauso. Man könnte ja auch fragen, wie klar war es denn 3 oder 4? War es 3,49 - also 3 - oder 3,51 - also 4? Nach OP würde man vielleicht feststellen, dass es klar 4+4 ist oder auch 3+3, ggf. je nach Pathologe. Die Histologie herausoperierter Präparate tendiert ja eher zu höheren Werten als die bei der Untersuchung der Biopsiepräparate festgestellten. Letztendlich lautet die Frage: Nehme ich ein gewisses Risko einer Progression in Kauf, um nebenwirkungsfreie Zeit zu gewinnen, oder versuche ich dieses Risiko zu minimieren unter Inkaufnahme der Nebenwirkungen, die bei Cyberknife vielleicht nicht so wahrscheinlich bzw. nicht so gravierend wie nach OP oder klassischer RT sein könnten.

----------


## MartinWK

Klaus, auch wenn von ihrer S1-Leitlinie nicht gefordert sollten Pathologen den Anteil angeben. Bei 2mm Länge in der Stanze kann knapp die Hälfte Gleason 4 sein und es wird 7a angegeben. Es kann aber auch nur 0,1mm sein (wie ich das zuletzt hatte) - da fragt man sich, wieviele Zellen das wohl sind, und wie sicher der Befund ist. Und die anderen Stanzen sind tumorfrei bei dir: ein 4+4 wäre dann wohl kaum zu erwarten.

----------


## klaus11

Hallo Martin, mittlerweile liegt der G 4- Anteil mit 10 Prozent vor, also etwa 0,2 mm. In den Leitlinien ist die Rede davon, dass zum Abbruch der AS geraten werden soll bei Änderung der Ausgangsparameter, was bei mir ja der Fall wäre bei vorher GS 6 und jetzt 3+4. Allerdings sehen die US-Leitlinien grundsätzlich GS 7a, also 3+4 als geeignet für AS an. Ich habe daher kein Problem mit der Fortsetzung der AS, da ja jeder GS 7a vorher einmal GS 6 gewesen sein muss. Interessant fand ich zwei Studien aus 2013 und 2016, bei denen Patienten betrachtet wurden, die nach Abbruch der AS - überwiegend wegen Nichterfüllung der Voraussetzungen, seltener auf Patientenwunsch - eine RPE erhielten. Die Pathologie erbrachte in 80 bzw 85 Prozent der Fälle einen Befund von GS 6 oder 7a, teilweise mit Downgrading. Selten GS 8.

----------


## Georg_

In den USA wird, so weit mir bekannt, nicht für jeden 7a active surveillance empfohlen. Es hängt vom Grad 4 Anteil in den Stanzen ab. Wenn es nur 10% sind, kann man meiner Meinung nach weiter active surveillance machen.

----------


## MartinWK

Klaus, wie du schriebst: Grad 2 hat wenig Risiko für Upgrading. In dieser Gruppe von Männern, die allerdings im Mittel 7 Jahre älter waren als du, hat nur die Hälfte binnen 10 Jahren eine Therapie gemacht: https://asm.usanz.org.au/wp-content/...-Center-SC.pdf
Hier ist noch ein wenig "Futter" bezüglich AS: https://www.cancernetwork.com/view/a...ow-do-it-right

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass AS bei einigen Männern das Leben verkürzt (denn PSA und Gleason sind oberflächlich und die Prognose stimmt nicht immer) und/oder auf lange Sicht zu mehr Biopsien und Therapien führt, sowie die Nerven belastet. AS ist eine Lösung für die Mehrheit der Männer, die eine mit deutlichen Folgen belastete Therapie machen würden, ohne einen Vorteil zu haben. Doch wer in welche Gruppe gehört, weiß man erst nachher. Daher wird AS allmählich von jetzt schon zur Verfügung stehenden ziemlich folgenlosen Therapieformen ("fokale" Therapien, TOOKAD, HIFU, IRE) abgelöst werden. das wird für viele Männer immer noch eine Übertherapie sein; aber sie schadet fast nicht und ist dann eher eine Prophylaxe.

----------


## klaus11

Hallo Martin, besten Dank für die Links. 
Frage an Dich: In einem anderen Thread hattest Du geschrieben, dass Du nichts von einem Biopsie-Marathon hältst, ich glaube, dass war der Ausdruck. Andererseits wäre es doch so, dass man die diagnostische Unsicherheit bzw. das risikotragende Zeitfenster verringert, wenn man öfter biopsiert. Zudem besteht die Chance, dass evtl. vorhandene und vorher nicht getroffene befallene Areale erfasst werden können. Klar gibt es auch Risiken bis zur Sepsis. 
Andere Frage: Die nächste Stufe wäre ja bei mir GS 4+3, also 7b oder gar 4+4. Ist das noch mit Cyberknife behandelbar, wenn die Größe des Tumors noch gering ist? Oder müsste dann die klassische RT benutzt werden, ggf. mit begleitender Hormontherapie? Ich hatte vor 5 Jahren Beinvenenthrombose und Verengung der Koronararterien mit Einsatz von 2 Stents, seitdem gut kompensiert. Stimmt es, dass die Hormontherapie mit erhöhtem kardiovaskulärem Risiko verbunden ist? Das brauche ich natürlich nicht, was wiederum ein Argument wäre, bald mit Cyberknife zuzuschlagen, solange das noch wirksam geht, also kleines 7a-Karzinom.

----------


## MartinWK

Klaus, mit 63 nach gezielter Biopsie einen 3+3 oder kleinen 7a zu haben ist doch praktisch Standard - wer hat den nicht? Binnen einiger Jahre wird das ein größerer 3+3 oder 7a, vielleicht auch ein 7b; die Biopsien werden das nicht verhindern. Wer garnichts weiter unternimmt stirbt vielleicht mit 72 am Schlaganfall oder fällt aus der Eiger Nordwand, oder er hat dann Metastasen, die noch später Beschwerden machen, und dann als 4+4 oder 4+5 her im Forum auftauchen, oder er lebt noch viele Jahre mit einem "Haustierkrebs". Weiterhin AS und der "Marathon" ersparen das nicht, daher kann mann auch einfach nix tun, oder maximal ab und zu den PSA-Wert checken; das spart Nerven.
Wenn es eine Behandlung gäbe die ohne gravierende Nebenwirkungen den 7a endgültig bei jedem beseitigt würde diese Eierei nicht zur Diskussion stehen. Leider können weder RT noch RPE Rezidivfreiheit garantieren, noch weiß man genug über Metastasierung, um jetzt eine sichere Prognose zu stellen.
Für mich folgt daraus der Rückfall auf das Argument der Tumormassenreduktion (statt "Heilung" - die natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen ist).
Du denkst wohl ähnlich und willst daher die sichtbaren Herde bald behandeln. Dabei kann die PIN sowohl eingeschlossen als auch ausgelassen werden. Cyberknife als fokale Therapie ist ein origineller Ansatz. Ob die Nebenwirkungen allerdings deutlich geringer sind als bei Ganzdrüsenbehandlung? Und wie behandelt man dann ein Rezidiv? Ich denke, wenn schon Strahlung, dann Brachy, da kommt die höchste Dosis fokal beim Tumor an. Nur kann hier die Lage des PCa den Ausschluß bedeuten: dazu müsstest du dich beraten lassen.
Du bist genau in der Gruppe, die durch die neueren fokalen Therapien eine Alternative jenseits von AS und RPE erhält. Die neueste Leitlinie erwähnt sie inzwischen als Option, etikettiert sie aber als "experimentell".
Hormontherapie alleine ist natürlich auch eine Option - aber ohne deutliche Nebenwirkungen ist die nicht.

----------


## obelix

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob in meinem, ähnlich gelagerten Fall, eine LDR-Brachy nicht die bessere Option gewesen wäre?

Gute Ansprechpartner für eine LDR-Brachy sind Dr. Kahmann in Berlin https://www.ibrachy-zentrum.de/ibrachytherapie/
oder das Westdeutsche Prostatazentrum in Köln, Dr. Neubauer, 0221 – 92424 450.

----------


## klaus11

Hallo Martin und Jens, 
Brachy geht wohl nicht wegen Prostata-Größe - 66ml -, wurde vom Tumorboard schon nach der ersten Biopsie so bewertet, kann ich nachvollziehen.
Hier auf Seite 4, Tabelle 2, zeigt sich jedenfalls, dass das langfristige PCa-spezifische Überleben bei NICHTSTUN selbst bei Einbeziehung von Hochrisikopatienten zwar signifikant schlechter als nach RT oder RPE ist, aber trotzdem noch fast 70 Proz. beträgt - SPCG 4-Studie: file:///C:/Users/42073/Downloads/Prostata%20Studien%20usw.%20260322%20aktuell.pdf
Die anderen Studien belegen die Konkurrenzfähigkeit der AS im Hinblick auf das PCa-spez. Überleben.
Insoweit fühle ich mich mit AS nach wie vor ok, hatte aber zuletzt den Gedanken, bis wann Cyberknife noch geht. Adjuvante Hormontherapie mit RT bei höhergradigem PCa wollte ich vermeiden, weil ich möglicherweise eine gewisse Thromboseneigung habe, wenn auch Thrombophilie ausgeschlossen wurde. 
Hatte ein Gespräch mit dem Anwender von Cyberknife, der meinte, dass Cyberknife bei 4+4 nicht mehr gemacht würde. Er hätte mir ab liebsten schon eine Woche später die Goldmarker eingesetzt und dann mit der Bestrahlung begonnen. Das wollte ich nicht, hatte aber den Gedanken mitgenommen, dass man den Zeitpunkt für Cyberknife nicht verpasst. 
Nebenwirkungen bei Cyberknife wohl geringer, weil die Zielgenauigkeit der Strahlen höher ist, habe die Quelle aber jetzt nicht parat. 
Ja, die Rezidivbehandlungsmöglichkeit ist ein Argument, hat für mich aber nicht das Gewicht. Bis das bei mir soweit wäre, kann es durchaus machbare Alternativen dafür geben oder der Tod ist aus anderen Gründen schneller wie von Martin beschrieben. Die wahrscheinlichen Nebenwirkungen einer RPE habe ich aber sofort und auch das OP-Risiko. Letzteres wurde hier im Forum, soweit ich gelesen habe, noch nie thematisiert, liegt aber bei ca. 0,5 Prozent. Gering, aber bei 40000 RPEs in D pro Jahr wären das auch ca. 200 Tote...
Ja, andere fokale Therapien. Vielleicht setzen sie sich durch. Ich lebe nicht in D und habe Cyberknife fast vor der Haustür, bei den alternativen fokalen Therapien weiß ich das momentan nicht und kenne ebensowenig die Kostenübernahme. Ich werde diese Therapieformen aber weiter beobachten. Momentan mache ich mit AS weiter. PSA war zuletzt leicht gesunken von 6,6 auf 6,3.

----------


## MartinWK

Vielleicht weiß man 2027 mehr, wenn die Chinesen ihre Vergleichsstudie zwischen RPE und IRE wirklich durchziehen: https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04278261
Das wäre dann 20 Jahre nach der ersten Behandlung der Prostata mit IRE.

----------

